# UK Visa Free Entry for Australian



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

"_As a Australian national, one can stay for 6 months in united Kingdom with out any visa_."

*My question is that what happens after wards ? *

And is this visa free entry valid for 6 months every time you enter UK?
If I come back to Australia after staying in UK for 5 months, Can I still travel back to UK within a month for next 6 months?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

rackspace said:


> "_As a Australian national, one can stay for 6 months in united Kingdom with out any visa_."
> 
> *My question is that what happens afterwards?*


You have to leave the country. The sixth-month visitor's leave to enter isn't renewable, nor can it be switched to another visa (leave to remain) while you are still in UK.



> And is this visa free entry valid for 6 months every time you enter UK?


Yes, the leave expires each time you depart from UK (even for a daytrip to France). On arriving back in UK, you have to get another leave to enter, normally for 6 months.



> If I come back to Australia after staying in UK for 5 months, can I still travel back to UK within a month for next 6 months?


Yes, but coming too often, or too soon after your previous visit, the Border Agency staff will get very suspicious of your motives and are likely to grill you as to your intentions and what you are actually doing in UK. Presumptions are you are trying to stay long-term in UK (without an appropriate visa), perhaps taking illegal work. Border Agency guideline says a visitor is expected to use only one six-month stay in any 12 months. Coming more often than that, you need to have a very good reason to be allowed in as a visitor. If they decide you aren't a genuine visitor, you risk being turned away and put on the next plane home. This will make your eventual return, and any kind of visa for UK, quite difficult, and is something to be avoided at all cost.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

thank you for superb info


----------



## goldfish66 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi Guys,

My question is somewhat related to the OP and I was hoping you could please assist. I am also an Australian and I am planning on traveling in and around the UK over the next few months.

I have sufficient funds to sustain my travel and I will be traveling purely as a tourist.

My plan is to use the UK as a 'central point' for my traveling, basically because flights to and from London are much cheaper than anywhere else. I was going to fly into the UK from Aus, then spend a few months in the EU, then go back to the UK for a couple of weeks, then to India/Nepal for 2 months, then UK again for a couple of weeks, then over to Africa for a couple of months then finally back to the UK for a month or so.

So in total, I will visit the UK about 4 times and spend about 2-3 months there in an 8 month period. Thus I will need to enter and leave the UK about 4 times.

Does this mean I will get 4 separate "leave to enter" stamps?
Will there be any problems with me doing this?

Thanks!


PS: I have had some difficulty locating precise information regarding this on the ukba.homeoffice website. Does somebody have some links to the relevant documents that cover this?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

goldfish66 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My question is somewhat related to the OP and I was hoping you could please assist. I am also an Australian and I am planning on traveling in and around the UK over the next few months.
> 
> ...


Yes.



> Will there be any problems with me doing this?


Well, as I stated in my earlier reply, each time you try to enter UK, you will be examined to see if you meet all the conditions for a visitor. This means onward or return flight, place to stay (hostel/hotel booking etc), sufficient funds (e.g. bank statement, credit card) and that you aren't trying to work or overstay. You should therefore carry some supporting documents each time you come back to UK. Remember that at the discretion of immigration officer, you may not get full 6 months each time you enter. They can give you a shorter stay, or enter your details on their system so that you will be flagged up if you don't leave on the flight you said you will. This can make you subject to arrest and removal.



> PS: I have had some difficulty locating precise information regarding this on the ukba.homeoffice website. Does somebody have some links to the relevant documents that cover this?


See UK Border Agency | Can you come to the UK as a general visitor?.
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...ised/visiting/general-visitor.pdf?view=Binary esp page 12.


----------



## goldfish66 (Nov 21, 2011)

Joppa - Thanks so much for your detailed reply and the links to the official documents regarding this, it is much appreciated.

So just to clarify what you have said, I will need to have the following supporting documents with me each time I enter the UK:


*Outbound flight* - I have already booked all the flights, so I will print these out
*Place to stay* - I will make sure to book in advance the first couple of hotels for each trip and print out invoices
*Sufficient funds* - I will print out the latest bank statements and make sure I am carrying all of my credit cards
*Not trying to work or overstay* - I am definitely not going to be working or studying in the UK, just traveling. So I'm not sure how I can definitively 'prove' this... will having the documents listed above be sufficient for this? Or is there other supporting information I can provide?
Also: I will most certainly be leaving on the flights I have booked - I am very much against breaking the rules!

Regards

F66


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

goldfish66 said:


> Joppa - Thanks so much for your detailed reply and the links to the official documents regarding this, it is much appreciated.
> 
> So just to clarify what you have said, I will need to have the following supporting documents with me each time I enter the UK:
> 
> ...


Not trying to work or overstay is closely related to other conditions, and usually provided you have sufficient evidence to meet them, you are ok. Having a job waiting back home is a good one (your contract of employment or letter on headed paper confirming your job) and any other responsibilties (such as home, business, education etc). Not having a boy/girlfriend in UK (so if you are staying with relatives or friends, you need to clarify who they are, as they may ask questions, such as how long you have known them and whether you are in a relationship).


----------



## goldfish66 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for your replies Joppa,

I will try and get some additional docs to prove my intent to not-overstay or work. I also will only be staying in hotels/hostels as I do not have relatives or a partner in the UK.

thanks!


----------

